# CNP's Sida Cordifolia



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Just thought I would share this with you.

I bought some Sida Cordifolia (CNP) on Thursday of last week. It says on the tub to take one tablet twice a day for a week and then increase it to two tablets twice a day.

Anway, I did as directed on thursday, friday, saturday and sunday. Today, I thought what the heck, a new week so I would do the 2 x 2 as stated.

This morning at the gym I felt good and even increased the weights in my workout. I felt strong and had more left in reserve come the end of the session (which also included 15 mins cardio). Did not feel much different other than more energetic.

However, I am working from home today and come 2.00pm I took the next 2 tablets. Within 10 mins I felt different. Maybe it was because I am not expending any energy like I was this morning but I sure feel funny.

At the moment I feel like I could type 100 words a minute and have found myself running down the stairs at speed only to foget what I wanted, returning and then running back, this is about the third time I have done it. I also feel that if any of you guys were here with me I would talk you to death.

I guess it is too early to comment on the fat loss side of things but I can sure confirm that it makes you wired.

Any suggestions on the length of time I should be taking these. I read somewhere on a site to take them as directed for three weeks and on another to just have them in the week and have the weekend off. I might do the latter.

hahahaha I have just attempted to correct a spelling mistake and have found myself pressing the left and right arrow keys very at speed for no reason. Wow, what a trip.:eek:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Sounds like a cross between speed and grass.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yeah it feels abit like it as well.

Strange feeling, I suppose I am feeling it more because I am at home alone working. If I was driving or working in an office I probably would not be so aware as I would have other things to occupy me.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Ephedrine does similar things to me. Doesn't Side Cordifolia have ephedra in it?

Have you ever tried the HCL version of Ephdrine? It's often used as a study aid. Some people do expereince increase concentration - some the complete opposite!

Oh and Ephedrine is the active ingrediant in meth amphetamine


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

yes Inviblekid. I am a sucker for researching at the best of times. It does have ephedra in it. This shocked me as ephedrine is banned.

Whilst I do feel abit wired I still feel like working hard. I have found (and also read) that I have to keep a track of the time. SC is also an apetite suppressent. Whilst it does make me feel like I am not hungry, if I prepare and sit down to meals as I normally would I can eat them no problem. I just do not have that slight hunger feeling thats all.

I am calming down a bit now if you were wondering!!!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn good stuff you have there. I have never sold a bottle to someone who has'nt bought a second one. You will lose a lot of fat, but I advise people to only increase the dose one at a time if the weight loss slows down.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Hi Nine again.

It sure feels like good stuff. Could i ask you a couple of questions please.

1. Weekdays on and then weekends off or four tabs seven days solid until the bottle is empty?

2. How long does SC/epedra remain detectable in my system. May be looking to do a natural comp (now thats a contradiction) at some time and would like to know at what point I should stop using it (that is if I try it again later on).


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

also, I did not swet much this morning during my work out. That is very unlike me and I lifted heavier, no wimping out!!

Legs tomorrow morning. I will keep you all updated!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Personally, I would start on two a day, then increase it to three, then four only when you feel it is required. I would stay on them for four to five weeks, then take a week or two off. Everyone reacts differently, some do well staying on longer, some feel it's better to cycle it.

As this is one of the products that can fall foul of IOC testing, I will ask John Hodgson exactly how long it is detectable & post again tomorrow, or if you like, you could ring the technical helpline for some free advice from the man himself. If you have any concerns though, they do Pro lean SF which is acceptable to all natural federations.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Nine, I have already called them (Thursday) to ask when and how to take to get the best out of them.

I will call them again. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

If you're seriously considering competing in a natural fed within the next year or two, i'd throw that product in the bin! 6 "naturals" got named and shamed in 2006 and I dont think the reasons behind the test failures were made public either. Just branded "a cheat".

I'd hate to think you and I came up against each other in a national final in years to come mate and you beat me LOL. I might do my own naming and shaming LMAO:axe:

I'd purchase the Pro lean SF or an alternative fat burner, yohimbe, Synephrine.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Ralphy. Noted, I take your points on board. Oh and for the record my name is not Lee it is Saddam Hussain, lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

because of the amount of replies to this thread i will not delete it as it is posted in the wrong section in the future please post in the correct section.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

leeston said:


> Ralphy. Noted, I take your points on board. Oh and for the record my name is not Lee it is Saddam Hussain, lol.


LOL. i was joking about my naming and shaming, just wouldnt want you to get egg on your face. If you fully well know its a banned sustance, DONT TAKE A CHANCE!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Ralphy, I am just taking it purely out of curiosity. I am aware of it being banned and there is a sticker on the lid of the bottle stating do not take if to be drug tested to IOC standards.

The thing is, I will not be looking to compete for at least 1-2 years so I trust it will be long gone by then.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

I like the sound of this stuff. Can someone post a link ?

Sounds like a multi purpose use. Training or going for a night out !


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

http://www.tropicanahealthandfitness.com/?session=DCGGZOPWLNXZDKNVBWPZLBTU&product=694

Eck, the link above is where I got them from.

I go to tropicana for most of my supps as they are just down the road, the staff know their stuff and the prices are reasonable.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/product.php?xProd=169&jssCart=17ebab8954a35038a9d940c24257b5a3

There must be some legal loophole allowing to be sold.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Nytol, I know. I dont understand it either.

I admit though that the high is not phenominal like pure ephedrine may have provided but there is a noticable difference after I have taken SC.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Or you could just buy it direct from CNP's website & get 20% off.....


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I know nine, but I bought it for £23 at tropicana anyway.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

it is that time of the day again. I am here dictating my insurance reports and I am blabbering away at ultra high speed.

Strange though, as I said previously, my appetite has gone but I can still eat a full meal with ease.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

You would'nt believe how much of that stuff I sell.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

TBH Nine, i had not heard of SC before I searched it last week. I had heard of ephedrine (I had a nasty experience with a dodgy batch about 15 years ago. I just threw it away afterwards, if it happened now I would confidently sue them).


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

The Reflex one is a really good seller for us, probably because its just a little cheaper - http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=340. The CNP version does ok as well. I have to say its a product I've never tried, but I'm now tempted to give it a go sometime.


----------



## J_D (Jan 15, 2007)

i use the pro lean, had some good results

was tlakin to the guys at the gym as my gym is owned and ran by the guys at cnp, and they were sayint he only difgfrence is one gives u a buzz and one dosnt. but the lean has worked for me


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

Is this something I could use as a newbie to help shift fat quicker so I can get onto the bulking?!!! Am using PhD ~Lean Degree at the moment, but not convinced it's doing much for me. Diet is now good and I train hard, just looking for some help.


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

Anyone ever tried the Bulkpowders cordifolia......looks very, very cheap


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

anyone???


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

skizxi said:


> Anyone ever tried the Bulkpowders cordifolia......looks very, very cheap


looks the same stuff to me, the only diffrence is you get 400 tabs with the bulk powders one, I'm thinking about getting some.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

sounds like good stuff but it wold be cheaper to take eph. Is creatine ok to use with this product?


----------

